
Show HN: Rabbitlol, an open source bunnylol clone running on Google App Engine - esert
https://www.rabbitlol.com
======
sjnair96
Very interesting. I believe a similar function could be built in to the
browsers using the custom search functionality if one can figure out how to
implement multi-parameter queries. I think chrome doesn't allow this[1] but it
is possible on firefox [2].

I know one way I would use this -- On chrome I have 'rr' set to go to the
subreddit following it; and have 'r' set to simply search all of reddit. It
would be great if there was someway to specify _two_ parameters one - the
subreddit I am searching and two - the search terms I want to search for
within that subreddit.

[1] [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10265777/how-can-i-do-
mu...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10265777/how-can-i-do-multi-
parameter-queries-using-google-chrome-custom-search-engines)

[2]
[http://kb.mozillazine.org/Multiple_parameter_keyword_searche...](http://kb.mozillazine.org/Multiple_parameter_keyword_searches)

~~~
esert
I've added this functionality (also added 'r' and 'rr' commands as builtin
commands).

